# Vostok - Europe



## AndyF

Here's a link to the new line of Vostok - Europe watches

Vostok - Europe

Look pretty darn good to me









Should be available in July.


----------



## pauluspaolo

They do look good indeed - definitely a step in the right direction. No pictures on the dials at all







I wonder if Roy will be able to get them?


----------



## Roy

pauluspaolo said:


> I wonder if Roy will be able to get them?


 I do not see why not,


----------



## Stan

Cool.


----------



## pg tips

wow! They have had a design shake up haven't they!


----------



## adrian

My crappy dial-up opened an 8 page pdf in 15 min.









The Vostok Pobeda reminds of Japy Bugatti. You can have the latter for 1200USD.


----------



## adrian

Finally the document loaded. The K3 blue looks nice.

How can I edit a post?


----------



## Roy

Adrian, You have 5 minutes to edit a post. If after that time you still need it editing then please ask a moderator to do it.


----------



## adrian

Thank you. I was waiting for the pdf to load. Took more than 5 min







but I got one more post.


----------



## pg tips

adrian said:


> The K3 blue looks nice.


just what I was thinking!

I can grab pictures off the pdf file if anyone is interested, probably violating their copyright but may give them a few sales via Roy.


----------



## Roger

On page 4 of that link it says the TU 144 was the worlds first supersonic passenger plane.

Is that true???

I know it was the first to crash.....

Roger


----------



## Stan

I think the TU144 was the first of it's kind to fly (like there have been that many :







).

Yes it did crash and was not what the maker hoped it would be.









I heared that NASA was using the latest incarnation?


----------



## adrian

From my failing memory....

I think the Russians stole the Concorde plans for their TU144. The spy was caught and the French obliged him to continue to send altered plans to his Kremlin bosses. The plane was a failure.


----------



## phlogistician

Tu-144 a failure? The world's biggest and fastest supersonic jet airliner a failure? Interesting. I think supersonic travel was the failure, not the actual aircraft themselves. NASA indeed do own at least one Tu-144 to use as a testbed for hybrid jet/rocket engines. Obviously they rate the airframe.

The reason the Tu-144 crashed was because it was effectively cut up by a French Mirage jet at the Paris air show. Lots of the design for the Tu-144 was stolen from Concorde designs, the 'spy', was the director of Aeroflot in paris, who knew some of the guys in the French part of the design team. The Russians wanted a bigger version, so had to re-work a lot of it though. They couldn't make the wings stable enough for the trans-sonic part of the flight, so ingeniously, came up with the famous canards we saw on the final design.

The French, fond of delta wings on their Mirage fighters, also had stability problems, and wanted the details about the canards, so sent a Mirage up to photograph the Tu-144 when it was being showcased at the Paris Airshow. The mirage was underneath the Tu-144 taking pictures, and rose up in front of the Tu-144, causing the pilot to dive suddenly. This negative G bunt broke the spine pf the aircraft, and it crashed. Later Mirage fighters of course, featured canards. So the French stole technology from the Russians, derived from Anglo-French technology. Ironic, huh. The French have since admitted responsibility for causing the crash, but as both sides were caught snooping at the time, it was declared a draw, and both sides let it be.

Meanwhile, that Vostok looks pretty cool. Might have to go buy one.


----------



## pg tips

phlogistician said:


> it was declared a draw,


 Ahhh but who won the penalty shoot out.









Very interesting that phlog.


----------



## adrian

Thanks for clearing this.


----------



## scottee

Does anyone know when the new Vostoks will be on sale?









They look quite good.


----------



## JoT

I could be seriously tempted by the Vostok Metro tonneau shape in black and the Vostok K-3 Submarine diver's watch


----------



## namaste

K3 with red seconds hand...yum









White TU144...









It's an improvement on the sad ones being flogged on ebay and looking real cheap. Much prefer Roy's amphibia's... waiting to hear from Jason how it copes with some action


----------



## iloper

great new models...

goodbye low prices...


----------



## raketakat

iloper said:


> great new models...
> 
> goodbye low prices...


 Welcome back Iloper you cynic







.

Surely an impoverished student can afford these







.


----------



## iloper

raketakat said:


> iloper said:
> 
> 
> 
> great new models...
> 
> goodbye low prices...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Iloper you cynic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Surely an impoverished student can afford these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

 don't think so...









i'm going to Rock in Rio,i've bought a Olympus C-220Z and a Smarmedia card of 128Mb...i'm broke...


----------



## Roy

Just found out that I will be able to obtain these watches.


----------



## namaste

Good news for Vostok!


----------



## adrian

I'm sure some of them look better in the flesh than on the pdf pictures.


----------



## Roy

These watches will be available in July.

I have to put in a provisional order for them now, if you are interested in any of the models then please let me know so I order enough to go round.


----------



## Sargon

There are some good looking watches there. I'm not too fond of the logo however. Roy - what's the deal with the 31 jewels? Do they really need that many? Are there "extra" ones in there?


----------



## pauluspaolo

Hi Roy

I'm certainly interested in the K3 submarine but I'd like to find out a bit more about it i.e. does the crown screw down, does the bezel ratchet & is the display back an option (as I don't particularly like them)? Not sure I want to pay more for a watch that has less useful features (and more useless ones) than the model that sells for Â£30









I also like the TU144 too - so I'd be particularly interested in those models


----------



## Roy

Sargon said:


> There are some good looking watches there. I'm not too fond of the logo however. Roy - what's the deal with the 31 jewels? Do they really need that many? Are there "extra" ones in there?


They do not need that many jewels but usually the more a watch has the better.

Yes they are in there.









I have no more info on the models at the moment Paul.


----------



## phlogistician

Roy, definitely interested in the K3 Submarine, if it has mineral glass rather than acrylic. The black faced one with the red second hand, and hour markers, 2432/0325025. Would also be interested in a rubber strap for this one, as it will be getting wet (will be a prezzie for my mate I think) .


----------



## odklizec

> (Sargon @ May 31 2004, 03:21 AM)
> 
> There are some good looking watches there. I'm not too fond of the logo however. Roy - what's the deal with the 31 jewels? Do they really need that many? Are there "extra" ones in there?
> 
> 
> 
> They do not need that many jewels but usually the more a watch has the better.
> 
> Yes they are in there.
Click to expand...

Speaking of number of jewels..look at this TITONI watch I saw at one auction (it's not my watch).










They stated *77* jewels! I don't know, maybe it's a curiosity? Maybe this watch is really worth $1000 (I don't think so)? Who knows...maybe I just missed the purchase of my life?







Sorry for this slightly OT post


----------



## AndyF

Roy,

I would also be interested in the k3 submarine, black face 2432/0325025.


----------



## Griff

Like the K3 Submarine

Would like one please!!

101 Euros is about Â£70.


----------



## ESL

Hi Roy,

Would buy a K3 in blue certainly.


----------



## Ron Jr

Roy if you are still taking orders I would like a TU-144 ref# 2432/0465003 (white), K3 ref#'s 2432/0325026 (blue) and 2432/0325028 (orange hands). I would love to see some better pics of the Vostok and the Komandirskie. Will be a fun July.


----------



## Ron Jr

Roy I hate to do this but could you cancel my order. I showed the 710 the watches on the Vostok-europe.us website and without telling me she ordered them direct for Fathers day. Nice thing for her to do but it makes me feel bad. Any word on the RLT diver yet?


----------



## Garry

Hello Roy,

Can I please have the TU144 ref; 2432/0465003 ( white dial ).

Cheers...........


----------



## raketakat

Griff said:


> Like the K3 Submarine
> 
> Would like one please!!
> 
> 101 Euros is about Â£70.


 Griff - you know they're Russian don't you







?


----------



## Griff

raketakat said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the K3 Submarine
> 
> Would like one please!!
> 
> 101 Euros is about Â£70.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Griff - you know they're Russian don't you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...

 Yes.

The movement looks much better quality on these though.


----------



## raketakat

Griff said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the K3 Submarine
> 
> Would like one please!!
> 
> 101 Euros is about Â£70.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Griff - you know they're Russian don't you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> The movement looks much better quality on these though.
Click to expand...

 Blued screws and signed rotor














.

Where have the good old days gone







.


----------



## peterc

Hi Roy,

If your making a list i'm up for the K3 in black.

Cheers









PC


----------



## DavidH

Must be getting close


----------



## raketakat

Supposed to be a July release but my spy has not seen them at the suppliers yet







.


----------



## Roy

Two - Three weeks.


----------



## cujimmy

> Tu-144 a failure? The world's biggest and fastest supersonic jet airliner a failure?


Definitely, excessive fuel consumption, insufficient range, poor passenger comfort due to cabin noise from air conditioning system. Wasn't even sustainable as a non-passenger service carrying mail into Kazakhstan.

It may have taken to the air before Concorde but lacked much of the design sophistication of that aircraft.



> I think supersonic travel was the failure


Yes, quite likely. In the 1950's and 60's supersonic travel was seen as the next big competion both technologically and politically between the West and the Eastern Bloc. The Americans would have liked to have had a SST, but the smart money was on mass sub-sonic transport (B747). By the time a regular supersonic passenger service was in place, the moment had gone, there was only a niche market for a small number of rich people to travel supersonic.

Jim


----------



## Mrcrowley

Like the middle Pobeda









Think it's the first Vostock i've ever taken a shine to!


----------



## raketakat

Mrcrowley said:


> Like the middle Pobeda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think it's the first Vostock i've ever taken a shine to!


 Go on Paul. Give that cheapie that you wear now a rest and experience a real watch














.

If you decide you don't like it, you'll be able to sell it







.


----------



## Mrcrowley

> Go on Paul. Give that cheapie that you wear now a rest and experience a real watch .
> 
> If you decide you don't like it, you'll be able to sell it .


May just do that Ian.

Trouble is, I get more shakes-of-head-in-disbelief from my good lady when I buy the quality gear, like Vostock. She knows I will soon be drawn back to my cheap efforts










Seriously considering it though. Did Roy say he'd be getting that one?


----------



## AlexR

Paul,no disrespect,but I do think you will be back to buying cheaper stuff sooner or later.

I did,many a time,you see a nice watch,buy it then another comes along.Before you know it you are back where you started.Keeping the AP for best,but never wearing it,because you have too many cheaper watches


----------



## Mrcrowley

No doubt.......

But i'm trying to get down to 2 watches to fund another biggie. Then get one as a spare/knockabout...............


----------



## AlexR

I have a big watch


----------



## Stan

Watches are wonderfull, there are ones to suit every taste and pocket.

Just like women.


----------



## peterc

Hi Roy

Any news on the new Vostoks yet?









PC


----------



## Roy

Soon, that is all I have been told.


----------



## Mal52

Just had a look like this one










Cheers Mal


----------



## AlexR

That does look Good


----------



## pg tips

I like that too but not sure on those inset triangles at 3 and 9 and what's that day night indicator all about? Can't you just look outside to see if it's dark? Maybee usefull in a submarine I suppose!


----------



## peterc

That's the one i want
















PC


----------



## Stan

Mal,

I could live with that one.


----------



## pauluspaolo

Yep that's the one I'd like too. But I'd like to know if the bezel ratchets and if the crown is screw down before I make a definite decision. No idea what the "day/night indicator" wording means but I think the dial looks good otherwise


----------



## pg tips

I think the wording refers to that red square above the wording Paul that I assume changes colour?


----------



## raketakat

I've been told they're for August release now







.

Hope they're worth the wait







.


----------



## adrian

pauluspaolo said:


> Yep that's the one I'd like too. But I'd like to know if the bezel ratchets and if the crown is screw down before I make a definite decision. No idea what the "day/night indicator" wording means but I think the dial looks good otherwise


 I think the day/night indicator has something to do with the red square just below the seconds hand. I like it too but the hands are too short IMO. And yes, screw-down crown and increased WR are a must.


----------



## adrian

Ooooh fark, PG was before me.


----------



## raketakat

adrian said:


> Ooooh fark, PG was before me.


 I find he usually is. Especially when I'm bidding for something on ebay







.


----------



## pg tips




----------



## Griff

*Any sign of these watches yet Roy!?*


----------



## Griff




----------



## Roy

As soon as they arrive you will know about it.

Shouting or whistling will not get them here any quicker.


----------



## jasonm




----------



## Griff

Roy said:


> As soon as they arrive you will know about it.
> 
> Shouting or whistling will not get them here any quicker.Â


Sure..................but it is nice for the courtesy of a reply, thankyou!









I presume you'd like some orders for them!?


----------



## AlexR

Griff,Roy is only human







He does not get to read all posts every day as he is very busy.If he missed your first question,then if you wanted to know about the Vostoks that badly you could have mailed him to find out









I would like to say this.

Roy works his arse of selling,packing,shipping,and producing watches for his customers.I have spoken to him on the phone many times,each time he has been rushed of his feet.He is only a one man operation.

He cannot be on the forum all the time,some days he only manages a quick few visits.That is why he has moderators.He answers all the posts he reads.

I mean no offence to anyone with this post.all of it is written by me,and Roy had no part in it.

Thanks

Alex


----------



## Griff

Sure...............but there has been some interest in these watches, as expressed on the thread. I asked when they were due to appear there, as others seem interested in them. What's your problem with that!









It takes no longer to reply to a question on the thread, as it does to a PM, so what are you on about!!??


----------



## AlexR

I dont have any problems Griff.









I just just posted the reasons.Roy does not read all posts all the time,he can miss stuff.If you had mailed him he cannot miss that can he?

Just because he has not replied in a while in this thread does not mean he has forgotten about them.

I think we all know when Roy has new stuff he posts them on the forum,that is all.

You said in your post "it is nice for the courtesy of a reply, thankyou!"

That sounded to me like you were expecting a prompt reply from Roy on forum,something I have just explained he cannot always do.

That is all,I am not having a go Griff


----------



## Griff

Ok Alex..............fine. Do you know when they will appear by the way!!?









P.s.

With a preference on certain numerals of course!!!


----------



## AlexR

No idea


----------



## Roy

Griff said:


> *Any sign of these watches yet Roy!?*


Sorry Griff but I did answer,



> As soon as they arrive you will know about it.


Using large big bold coloured writing can be construed as shouting, I did draw some offence from that.

I have been told today ( I phoned Moscow ), that they will be here in two to three weeks. I have been told this before though. We just have to be patient.


----------



## Griff

Roy said:


> Using large big bold coloured writing can be construed as shouting, I did draw some offence from that.
> 
> I have been told today ( I phoned Moscow ), that they will be here in two to three weeks. I have been told this before though. We just have to be patient.


 Thanks for the answer.

I used large bold lettering to draw attention only. I'm not sure how a shouting conclusion can be drawn from something typed







, but I VERY rarely need to shout, and that was the last intention in mind. I knew you'd made other posts, and was interested if the watches were any nearer arriving, as I am very interested in one of these in particular, as others seem to be.


----------



## raketakat

Update from my spy. The watches will be released by Vostock over the next couple of weeks, as they complete each different design.

Don't take this as gospel though. We are dealing with Russia here














.


----------



## Roy

I have to pay for my initial order next week so it should be soon.


----------



## raketakat

My spy tells me that he has seen the watches in a St Petersburg shop but initial stocks have sold out.

He says they look good, but then again, he's not interested in watches.

Fool







.


----------



## Roy

I paid for mine yesterday so it won't be long now.


----------



## raketakat

raketakat said:


> My spy tells me that he has seen the watches in a St Petersburg shop but initial stocks have sold out.
> 
> He says they look good, but then again, he's not interested in watches.
> 
> Fool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .












Roy has PM'd me. I think he was trying to spare my blushes. What a gentleman







.

Roy's supplier read the above post and informed him that it could not be true because no watches were to leave the factory until the 15th.

I apologise for the duff information. My spy will be shot at dawn







.

Not his fault though. He was only doing me a favour and he's not a watch nut.

I ought to be shot at dawn







.


----------



## Stan

raketakat said:


> I ought to be shot at dawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 I don't think so.


----------



## iloper

...


----------



## Roy

Just received this first sample.

Very very impressed.

Should have some stock next week.


----------



## iloper

Roy said:


> Just received this first sample.
> 
> Very very impressed.
> 
> Should have some stock next week.


 that looks good


----------



## Ron Jr

They definitly are very camera friendly. The US importer that the 710 ordered my K-3 from is away on holiday until the 15th, hope he ships soon after. She is giving me a hard time about it as she ordered it in June and was charged in early August.


----------



## pauluspaolo

That looks great Roy.

Have you got a picture of the back and any more details about it - ratcheting bezel, screw down crown etc?


----------



## Roy

It has a ratchet bezel and a screw down crown. I'll try to take some pictures of the back later. It is just a screw on display back.


----------



## pauluspaolo

> It is just a screw on display back.


Unfortunately that's what I was afraid of - I'm just not a fan of display backs on divers watches ..................... at all









The ratcheting bezel and screw down crown sound good though


----------



## pg tips

does it matter if it ain't gonna be dived in?


----------



## Stan

I don't even wash dishes wearing a watch these days.









Boring b*st*rd.


----------



## raketakat

pauluspaolo said:


> I'm just not a fan of display backs on divers watches ..................... at all


 At least you'll be able to watch the goldfish swimming around in the case







.

I suppose its to show off the engraved rotor and blued screws







.

I can't afford one at the mo.







.


----------

